# Kittens - Scottish fold, Prices ? / tonkineese prices ?



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, im after another kitten but ive fell in love with cream and brown tonkineese kittens... although im pretty sure there about £200 - £400 for kitten,.... i dont fancy payin that.

How much would you think a scottish fold would be ? ive seen prices from about £50 for a female to £60.... And about £65 for a male... is that about right ?? or... not. 

estimate about right ??? 

thanx


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

scottish folds are usualy around £500, so amybe the kittens you`ve seen arnt pure?

saying that, with the recession on, a lot of kittens are reduced at the mo, and you might get a bargain


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

wow pricey!! 

Bascailly jst wanted a kitten with little folded ears its just as a pet, not to breed or anything like that so...


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

this is rusty...

she needs a home 



















shes soooo affectionate too

she is just a moggy, but she is fab!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Piggly is right, pedigree kittens are not selling very well at the minute and some breeders are having to reduce their price. A friend of mine in Hartlepool has just sold 2 Siamese kittens for £100 each, just to get them away into new homes because he couldn't keep them himself.

A well bred Tonkinese from a registered breeder would probably set you back £350 unless the breeder was having problems selling them and was prepared to reduce the price.

Scottish Folds are very few and far between, so you'd very likely have a problem locating one, but you should be aware that they often come with spinal and hindleg problems, so could end up costing you money in vets fees etc.


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

ohh seriously do there.... omg. i really couldnt afford that. awwee its such a shame there adorable. well thanx for the info everyone. will try lookin for a more regular cat i surpose at an orpahnage if i can find one round here.


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

And that kitten is absolutly adorable !!!! hope she finds a good home but shes just not the colours im looking for... sure she'll be rehomed quickly shes adorable... xxx good luck


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if you do go the scottish fold route, get one from someone that breeds scottish fold to scottish straight,

i was offered a bluegirl a long time ago for £500, she was gorgeous, just like a british blue with the floppy ears.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

kitty_lea said:


> Hi, im after another kitten but ive fell in love with cream and brown tonkineese kittens... although im pretty sure there about £200 - £400 for kitten,.... i dont fancy payin that.
> 
> How much would you think a scottish fold would be ? ive seen prices from about £50 for a female to £60.... And about £65 for a male... is that about right ?? or... not.
> 
> ...


Scottish folds are very sweet natured, but robust cats and the price can vary some. Most kittens with top lineage will be anything from around 200-500. That said you can sometimes pick up some nice ones without pedigree/papers for considerably less.

RGDS......AL

Heres my Two.

Isla









Brodick


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

kitty_lea said:


> wow pricey!!
> 
> Bascailly jst wanted a kitten with little folded ears its just as a pet, not to breed or anything like that so...


 I so want a range rover. I only want to pay Ford Ka price though as I only want to drive it to the supermarket once a week. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

:no1:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I wanted a Munchkin cat, but we have ended up with a ginger moggy who has a great personality and gives you a 'high 5' all the time... sometimes what you get is better than what you 'think' you want!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, but am I allowed to ask why you would want a Munchkin??


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

feorag said:


> Sorry, but am I allowed to ask why you would want a Munchkin??


Well they have less health problems than Scottish folds, and noone seems to have questioned anyone wanting those!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I have - on the first page of this thread!!


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

feorag said:


> I have - on the first page of this thread!!


Aah missed that :whistling2: - sadly the myth still seems to be that breeding fold x straight will only produce healthy kittens when that just is not true.

Must admit I have no issues with munchkins, the health issues found in them seem to be found in all breeds ... they do seem to attract a particular "kind" of breeder though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, Toyah, as you know I agree with you on almost everything where animals are concerned, but not Munchkins. 

They're just so not natural somehow. 

Just my opinion of course and I accept that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

feorag said:


> Sorry, Toyah, as you know I agree with you on almost everything where animals are concerned, but not Munchkins.
> 
> They're just so not natural somehow.
> 
> Just my opinion of course and I accept that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


Oh, I don't think they're for me at all, but from a logical point of view I can't see how I can object to them on health grounds. They look more natural than Persians anyway


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm with Eileen on this one! I really dislike the idea of Munchkins! What ids the point in having a cat that can hardly jump& climb? Surely thats taking away the natural instincts, needs & abilities of a cat.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's my problem Colin. Cats are such agile critters, they jump and leap and spring around and I just don't see how a Munchkin can do that.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm with Eileen on this one! I really dislike the idea of Munchkins! What ids the point in having a cat that can hardly jump& climb? Surely thats taking away the natural instincts, needs & abilities of a cat.


Well you see, I have heard they can't jump or climb - that was my initial objection. But no-one seems to have told the cats they can't :lol2:

YouTube - MiniCat jumping and playing fetch. May 2009
YouTube - ?????~

This is one of the reasons that I'd quite like to own one - or at least meet someone who owns one and spend some time with them. Are they actually unhealthy, or is that just assumed because they look odd? Kind of like the sentiment from many towards sphynx cats and other hairless animals.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

toyah said:


> Aah missed that :whistling2: - sadly the myth still seems to be that breeding fold x straight will only produce healthy kittens when that just is not true.


with respect Toyah...All that stuff about health problems in Scottish Folds is not true for my point of view. 
I've owned 5 cats(still have 3) from this breed for over 15 years and they've never had any health issues that differ from any other regular cats.
In Fact the ONLY time my Blue boy visited the vets was to be euthanised last month,Aged 11 and a half.

The health issues(myth) that surround this breed ARE mainly attributed to fold to fold breedings.The Jackson report clearly demonstrated this fact and it is not as clear cut as just fold to fold breedings in the report/studys.

AL


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

feorag said:


> Sorry, Toyah, as you know I agree with you on almost everything where animals are concerned, but not Munchkins.
> 
> They're just so not natural somehow.
> 
> Just my opinion of course and I accept that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



they are a naturally occuring cat, just like 'dwarfism' naturally occurs in humans. They can run jump and climb almost as good as any cat, the people who criticise them and dont like them have often not spent any time with them. they do have a sort of ferret like stance and look long because their legs are short, but they are all cat, with the instincts and abilities to match!


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

al stotton said:


> with respect Toyah...All that stuff about health problems in Scottish Folds is not true for my point of view.
> I've owned 5 cats(still have 3) from this breed for over 15 years and they've never had any health issues that differ from any other regular cats.
> In Fact the ONLY time my Blue boy visited the vets was to be euthanised last month,Aged 11 and a half.
> 
> The health issues(myth) that surround this breed ARE mainly attributed to fold to fold breedings.The Jackson report clearly demonstrated this fact and it is not as clear cut as just fold to fold breedings in the report/studys.


While not all of them will get ill (they may be ill but not ill enough to show clinical signs) .. this study (Osteochondrodysplasia in Scottish Fold cats. [Aust Vet J. 1999] - PubMed result) says that where pedigrees were available, the cats were from fold x normal pairings, this mentions issues in both homozygous and heterozygous folds, and even the summary of this study mentions that even heterozygous folds suffer some degree of osteochondrodysplasia.

After the feline genetics conference in 2000, Richard Malik asked for xrays of fold cats over four years old showing no signs of the disease to be sent in. He hasn't yet received any. 

Lorraine Shelton has personally offered to pay for any Scottish fold owner or breeder to x-ray cats over the age of three years to refute the published statement that 100% of all folded ear Scottish Folds, both heterozygous and homozygous, show signs of osteochondrodysplasia.

She's offered this for nearly ten years now, and as yet there are no xrays of Scottish folds over the age of three with no signs of osteochondrodysplasia. If you want her email address sent on so your cats can help refute this, let me know.

I think SFs are gorgeous cats, and I do love their expressions (I could just take your red boy home and keep him forever, he's amazing) - but as long as all the evidence and studies point to their folded ears being part of a genetic illness, then they're not going to be accepted as a breed by the GCCF. I'd personally love to see breeders and owners providing evidence that the studies done so far are actually incorrect, it would be good for the breed since there are moves to ban it in multiple places, and until evidence to the contrary is produced that is not going to change.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

al stotton said:


> with respect Toyah...All that stuff about health problems in Scottish Folds is not true for my point of view.
> I've owned 5 cats(still have 3) from this breed for over 15 years and they've never had any health issues that differ from any other regular cats.
> In Fact the ONLY time my Blue boy visited the vets was to be euthanised last month,Aged 11 and a half.
> 
> ...


Well I feel in that case that you may have been very lucky, although I don't see 11.5 as being an old cat - yes cats do die at this age, but most good going, healthy cats live quite a bit longer.

I've known of quite a few folds that have had spinal and hindleg problems and they were not from fold to fold matings. 

A friend of mine bred them for a while, but gave up because of the problems he and other breeders were experiencing.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

toyah said:


> While not all of them will get ill (they may be ill but not ill enough to show clinical signs) .. this study (Osteochondrodysplasia in Scottish Fold cats. [Aust Vet J. 1999] - PubMed result) says that where pedigrees were available, the cats were from fold x normal pairings, this mentions issues in both homozygous and heterozygous folds, and even the summary of this study mentions that even heterozygous folds suffer some degree of osteochondrodysplasia.
> 
> After the feline genetics conference in 2000, Richard Malik asked for xrays of fold cats over four years old showing no signs of the disease to be sent in. He hasn't yet received any.
> 
> ...


some interesting info there,Thanks Toyah.

I'll study it some more for sure,although I'm 100% happy that my red boy has NO spinal or limb defects.

Ahh the good old GCCF,Imo a bunch of old fuddy duddys stuck in the 1960's.

They had it in for the folds from the day they caused such a stir, at their first shows,appeared on T.V and were in the news at the time.Sour grapes from a few 'established' GCCF Big wigs and other type Breeders.
Their double standards Never cease to amaze.......Heres an association that allows Persians to be so 'typey' i.e squashed faces,they can't breathe properly.Thats just one example that comes to mind.

Did Malik extend the request to ALL governing bodies or was it just GCCF?

Please forward the email ,That would be great.

Cheers........AL


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

feorag said:


> Well I feel in that case that you may have been very lucky, although I don't see 11.5 as being an old cat - yes cats do die at this age, but most good going, healthy cats live quite a bit longer.
> 
> I've known of quite a few folds that have had spinal and hindleg problems and they were not from fold to fold matings.
> 
> A friend of mine bred them for a while, but gave up because of the problems he and other breeders were experiencing.


Maybe I got lucky or maybe its because I selected the breeder with a little bit of care and research.I also know the exact lineage of my red boy and also knew the exact lineage of my old blue boy.

I think 11.5 is a decent life span for a complete tom and like a mentioned prev. he never visited the vets in his life for anything other than his jabs.

Sadly in the times we live in, for a lot of animal breeders in general its mostly about money and status.

RGDS.........AL


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I got my tonkinese for £250 but he hadnt had any of his vaccinations, so I had to sort them out myself which cost around £50, he was 3 months old when I got him, they were quite sad to let him go I think the breeders wanted to keep him hehe, all the others were dark brown.  The litter was an unexpected litter (parents both young) so they where cheaper than what the breeder usually sells them at.
I also used to have a blue tonkinese though I dont have any pics on this pc


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Salamanda said:


> image



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

al stotton said:


> some interesting info there,Thanks Toyah.
> 
> I'll study it some more for sure,although I'm 100% happy that my red boy has NO spinal or limb defects.
> 
> ...



Malik didn't make any request to the GCCF (they'd long been banned in GCCF by the time this came to light) - it's open to any fold breeders/owners, for some reason I want to say that it was made in Australia but I'm sure he'd take any xrays from world wide.

Although I am not a fan of Persians, the GCCF breed standard does call for large nose leather (and nostrils), and apparently it's the less ultra type cats that often suffer from the teary eyes, rather than the good typed show cats. The GCCF breed standard is actually a good bit less extreme than called for in some other organisations (I still feel the US has the monopoly on ultra-typed cats). I still feel a bit shocked every time I see one in the flesh mind you, not my kind of animal at all.

Lorraine Shelton's website is Featherland, Home of Michael and Lorraine Shelton, her email is on there. I don't want to put it directly on here in case of spambots harvesting it! She's one of the authors of Robinson's Genetics For Cat Breeders and Veterinarians 4th Edition, and a really interesting person to email. Good luck - I genuinely hope that Malik can be proved wrong, and the fold problems can be bred out of these really exquisite looking cats.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I do agree with you Toyah that the Americans have taken 'ultra' to the extreme in both Persians and Siamese and a few other breeds in the middle.

Al I'm not saying the GCCF isn't in the 21st century, however I would question your statement that they had it in for the Folds. Why would they??? What was is your basis for this statement? Bengals made a stir when they first came into this country, as have other breeds, but they didn't ban them.

I'm really curious to know why you say this.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> I got my tonkinese for £250 but he hadnt had any of his vaccinations, so I had to sort them out myself which cost around £50, he was 3 months old when I got him, they were quite sad to let him go I think the breeders wanted to keep him hehe, all the others were dark brown.  The litter was an unexpected litter (parents both young) so they where cheaper than what the breeder usually sells them at.
> I also used to have a blue tonkinese though I dont have any pics on this pc
> image


 
Aww, gorgeous Tonk! :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yet its ok to breed and register manx cats with well known spinal and other health problems?


----------

